# Java Ant per Console starten



## shixsal (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine javadoc.xml die ich nicht immer mit Eclipse und Run as Ant Script ausführen möchte sondern lieber per *.bat datei.

Wie kann ich per Consolenbefehl Java mit Ant ausführen?

Danke im voraus....


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2009)

Warum 'Java mit Ant? Ant selbst ist Executable


----------



## shixsal (29. Okt 2009)

Und wie kann ich die per Console ansprechen/starten?
bzw. ich kann Ant immer nur im Standardordner starten obwohl ich die Umgebungsvariable gesetzt habe. 
Wie lautet denn der Befehl für die Umgebungsvariable?Vielleicht habe ich da einen Fehler.


----------



## KrokoDiehl (29. Okt 2009)

Ant arbeitet das sehr analog zu Java. Es gibt die Umgebungsvar. _ANT_HOME_ und und _PATH_, welche entsprechend gesetzt sein müssen.
Dann kannst du in deiner Konsole überall den Befehl "ant" absetzen. Ohne Parameter sucht er eine _build.xml_. Aber "ant -?" sollte dir da weiterhelfen


----------

